# '06 Outback V.s. '05 Outback



## krt (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello. We (the family) have decided to buy a new outback 25rss. We have looked at '05 models & thought we had got a good price from a dealer, but now another dealer has offered a '06 for just $200 dollars more. We haven't seen a '06 yet & I wonder what the differences are? The weird thing is the '06 is supposed to be fully loaded as is the '05, but it weights 300-400 lbs. less. I guess I'm wondering if in an effort to make them cheaper, well, they are cheaper than the '05's?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1. Like women -- always go for the newest model (I'm sure I'm going to pay for that comment later







)

2. An 06 will have a better resale automatically then a 05 -- you will make up your 200 alone in that.

3. That 05 has been sitting there for almost a year -- lonely -- in the sun -- strangers going through it -- 6000 pounds sitting on those wonderfully made C range tires (in case you missed it thats bad!!) --

4. NEVER EVER trust the stickers -- they are put on by the same idiot at the facotry that puts on the Grey/Black labels... my sticker on my 05 23RS stated about 4700 -- it weighed 5500 -- no one is really sure where they get 4700 from --









5. Not sure what, if anything has changed -- well maybe that new crappy propane cover color -- but I would go with the 06 hands down...


----------



## krt (Jul 30, 2005)

Does the same go for the tile weight then? Meaning don't trust it?

By the way the dealer with the '06 has already changed his cost to $800 more. Yes, the wife is in the middle of "negotiations".


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes your title weight will be off ... but thats normally good since you weigh less on paper then you actually do...

What type of hitch and brake controller are you looking at -- make sure thats all in the negotiated price.,..

also if you can see if they can install a tornado or quickie flush for you -- i just did one a few minutes ago -- took 3 hours and a 6 pack of beer....

and my 9 year old daughter learnt some new words they dont teach at school...


----------



## krt (Jul 30, 2005)

Also, how much would a person have to save in order to make it worthwhile to buy out of state? If in stae is 2 hrs & out of state is 3.5 hrs, but over a thousand dollars cheaper, is it worth the drive?? I've heard bad stories of trying to get service from a dealer other than where the tt was bought, but there must be a point where savings is woth the risk, right??
Thanks


----------



## krt (Jul 30, 2005)

I'll bet she did. Actually, I already bought an "equilizer" brand hitch set up on the net because I thought it would save some $$ over a dealer. That way, he could take more off the price of the tt. As for brake controller, I don't know what the brand is. I think I bout it from Meijer a couple of years ago.
Thanks


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to Otbackers,
This group is friendly and helpful. action 
I don't know about the Wt difference, but that's a good question. Do you have documentation on the 2006 to compare with the 2005's? .
Fudging on weight by not including the weight of options is common practice in RV industry.
Weight is very important. The TV needs to fit your TT.You will want to read the Forum on TVs. Many an Outbacker has found they needed a bigger TV after the sale.
Do your homework with the Outbackers!







take your time.

I have seen comments on OBers that the differences are: a color change. No outside shower but a 20ft hose instead that is part of the outdoor cook center. Could be used as a shower. 
A newer model may have better resale value. But $200 in not that much. 
The folks with the 25's love them.Just get the model that fits your family lifestyle,TV and buget. 
The price differences between the models is not that great. Weight and lenght as they relate to the TV are critical to your safety and sanity








I know you will get some help soon. action 
Post frequently don't be shy








Jan


----------



## krt (Jul 30, 2005)

The weights being off is a little scary. The maximum I'm supposed to tow with my 1/2 ton is 6000lbs. - although we are just weekend warriors & don't drive much more than 200 mi. in relatively flat land here in mid-Michigan.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You may want to think about a new TV as the weight you need to base your towing on is not the DRY weight but the GROSS weight. Assume it is loaded to the gills.

Also dont forget you must subtract all persons and gear from the towing capacity. A good rule of thumb is to base your towing on 80% of your capacity. At 6000 the max you would want to tow is 4800 pounds. This gives you room for you and your stuff.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Did you get a price from Lakeshore RV? We got our 27RSDS in May from them.Call our salesman Hunter Freeman and tell him your from Outbacker.com and see what price he will give you. Tell him Jan and Bill sent you.
We and many other OBers have been happy with Lakeshore. I think there have only one negative experience.posted.
They often have the lowest for Outbacks in country..WE are in Michigan too. Are you Southeastern too? 
WE chose to pick ours up if you wish to read more about our experience go to the Members,top right of this page, search our name ( cookie9933) and look through our topics and posts. Also do advanced search: Lakeshore RV. Feel free to email us if you like. Bill will be home soon.
They also advertise on the web on RVtrader and ebay; another way to search out price.

If you are Not mechanically inclined I would use a local dealer. My DH







and many of the Outback guys are very talented in this area. 
Check out the Gallery for some of the mods the fellows have come up with.








Another reason to get an Outback is all the support you will get from us Outbackers








Jan


----------



## krt (Jul 30, 2005)

OK, does that 80% rule mean that if my tt is 4800# or less than I'm alright having a max of 6000#? I realize I'm cutting it close. I'm kind of factoring the way we travel & am thinking I won't have too many problems.

Also, I did try Lake Shore Rv & although thier price was good, they can't match our best price we found. Oh, and Hunter tried to give us a higher price when we called a second time. About $1000 higher! The lowest price there came from another.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

krt said:


> OK, does that 80% rule mean that if my tt is 4800# or less than I'm alright having a max of 6000#? I realize I'm cutting it close. I'm kind of factoring the way we travel & am thinking I won't have too many problems.
> 
> Also, I did try Lake Shore Rv & although thier price was good, they can't match our best price we found. Oh, and Hunter tried to give us a higher price when we called a second time. About $1000 higher! The lowest price there came from another.
> 
> ...


Yes you got it on the 80% rule. It is not hard and fast but it covers most situations.

If you have a dealer that can beat the Lakeshore price you need to post that so that others can take advantage of it. Many members here have no problem going a long distance to save on the cost and use the trip as a reason to go camping.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

KRT ..

do us a favor and put your truck type in the signature line -- that way we can help you better...

also the way i figure it is -- .25 cents a mile is what it takes average for me to tow... I get 12 miles to the gallon in the Silverado while towing and 20 when not... ...

is it worth driving out of state to save money -- heck -- I would drive across three states if the offer was good enough...

also -- no matter what kind of brake controller you have -- BUY A PRODIGY -- it is worht every cent ...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

couple of different weights you need to be concerned about --

even before you tow

1. you need to make sure that your TV is not overloaded. Take a look at your curb weight of the truck .. and then add the fuel, people, supplies and 600 pounds for hitch and ball weight and make sure that your not over your gross ....

2. my 23RS weighs in .. loaded for bear ... at 5877.... (2 propane bottles, 2 batteries, 13 cases of beer for me (protein diet) plus some food (bag of pretzels) for the family) ... but my Silverado has a tow rating of 8700 so I am OK ... if your truck is listed at 6000 tow -- I would say that you are going to be hurting.. do some searches on the forum about tow limits...

(BUT -- keep in mind that I am known on this board as being over cautious -- so take what I suggest with a grain of salt) ..

but if your vehcilke is rated at 6000 and you are towing almost 6000 and your TV weight is maxed .. that engine and transmission is going to be screaming..!!!


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I was told that in the 25RSS, the ones built early in the model year ('05) had an outside picnic table but no outside kitchen (2 burner stove, and sink, which isn't really a sink, it's an outside faucet and small tub with no drain).

The later model year '05s, and '06s, have the outdoor kitchen, but no outdoor table.

You didn't ask, but I can also tell you that in the 28' model (excluding the BH-S), in the '05 is an RSS, which I have deciphered as rear slide/slide (for couch), and the '06 is an RSDS = rear slide/dining slide. The couch and dining table have swapped places between '05 and '06 models


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

smore said:


> I was told that in the 25RSS, the ones built early in the model year ('05) had an outside picnic table but no outside kitchen (2 burner stove, and sink, which isn't really a sink, it's an outside faucet and small tub with no drain).
> 
> The later model year '05s, and '06s, have the outdoor kitchen, but no outdoor table.
> 
> [snapback]47094[/snapback]​


On the later 05 23RS model we had a choice of outdoor kitchen with stove and sink PLUS either an underneath slide tray OR a metal picnic table -- I took the table since the slide tray thingy seemd to take up allot of room in and of itself...

We saw an pre- January 05 23RS at a dealership and their outdoor kitchen did not have a sink or a long cutting board... and the area that the sink sets in was some sort of storage tray ...


----------



## krt (Jul 30, 2005)

I guess ours- I say ours because my wife tells me that while I was at work she put a depostit down - has the outside kitchen w/ water. So, I guess I'm going to find out how the chevy tows like it or not. Like I said, our travels are usually short & sweet so hopefully I won't have problems. The truck is older in yrs., but it has less than 80k miles on it.

So regarding brake control, explain why I need this prodigy (sp?)

Oh, and the dealer said they would install a fantastic fan @ cost if I would like ($200). Is it really worth $200?

Oh, and yet another, I thought of installing vent covers & I found a site that has the maxx air (white) for $23 and just under $40 for (shell white). Are my vents on this tt going to the standard 14" X 14"?

Thanks


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Congratulations on your new Outback>
Yes the OB vents are the standard size and Max Air vents are useful we paid $23 at Camping World DH installed .Don't know about the motorizied air vent as to cost.
I know we had a awning cradle installed ,cost $50. DH could have done that mod. They go for about $25 at Camping World. 
Tell your DW to drop by the Womens RV Forum to chat. action 
I think I'll let the OB guys tell you why they like the Prodigy Brake Controler.








Jan


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The reason to go with Prodigy is long ... do a quick search and you should be able to find out allot ...

the best reason is that it is one of the only "set it and forget it" type ones... the other ones you have to calculate delays and loads and they are always off so that means the trailer bounces around every time you put on the brakes...

but do a quick search...

Personally I dont thingk you ned a fan... the vents are great becuase it allows you to store the trailer with circulation -- but thats about all they are good for... with me its either turn on the A/C or open the windows... I dont need a 200 dollar fan to help somehow...

but I would look at getting the delaer to put in a quickie flush or tornado at cost if they can.., the tornado should run about 25.00 ...

most folks wind up doing it themselves... i did it today and it took about 3 hours and allot of cussing....


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Many like the fan because
A ) you can use it when boondocking since it is 12v
B ) it is quieter than a/c
C ) sometimes the temp falls between nothing needed and a/c necessary
D ) they are excellent for exhausting out smells and stale air

We plan to install two then they can be used one on intake one for exhaust to really move air.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome. You will enjoy your OUTBACK.

I vote PRODIGY as well.


----------



## krt (Jul 30, 2005)

Ok. I have a prodigy & a pair of maxx air vent covers on the way. I found the prodigy for $99 @ rvwholesalers. Seemed cheaper than most other places. That's also where I bout my equil-izer hitch. They had them for $399 & free shipping. My old wdh wasn't adjustable so I figured better upgrade for safety reasons. Just trying to make sure that I don't get stuck over-paying for things I need @ the dealer.
Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> 1. Like women -- always go for the newest model (I'm sure I'm going to pay for that comment later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghosty...you actually had me laughing to the point my wife asked me what was so funny. Had to sneak past item #1 and went to #4 for her to see.


----------

